# iPod 7G - Voice over s'enclenche tout seul



## meli_78 (15 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir

Mon fils a reçu pour son anniversaire un iPod Nano d'occasion, mais quand même de 7e génération.
Il l'a utilisé pendant 2 mois sans le moindre problème. Et voilà que ce soir, le Voice Over, qui est pourtant désactivé, se met à s'activer à tout moment en plein milieu d'un morceau!

Je viens de le restaurer complètement, j'ai vérifié que Voice Over était bien sur OFF, cependant ça n'a rien changé, la voix s'active à nouveau automatiquement.

C'est très désagréable, surtout quand on écoute des musiques tranquilles et que la voix - qui est assez forte - s'active soudainement!

Auriez-vous une solution?
Merci de m'avoir lu et bonne soirée!


----------



## AngryKiller (10 Février 2017)

Essaye de le restaurer en le connectant à iTunes et dis nous si ça règle le problème


----------



## meli_78 (10 Février 2017)

Merci pour ton conseil AngryKiller, mais j'avais déjà essayé (voir mon 1er message) et ça n'a malheureusement rien donné. 

C'est vraiment très aléatoire… un soir, il a pu l'écouter sans que rien ne se passe puis tout à coup, le soir d'après, ça s'est à nouveau enclenché tout seul.


----------



## AngryKiller (10 Février 2017)

Attends, je viens de me rappeler que VoiceOver s'active en restant appuyé sur le bouton du milieu du volume, donc je pense que tu dois avoir un problème avec ce bouton :/


----------



## meli_78 (10 Février 2017)

Le bouton pour mettre pause? Si c'est ça, alors c'est embêtant, ce serait un genre de faux contact? Pfff… ça veut dire qu'il faudrait ouvrir le boîtier.  Faudrait que je trouve un réparateur de produits Apple, et ça risque de coûter cheros. 
En tout cas, merci de m'avoir mise sur la voie.


----------



## meli_78 (10 Février 2017)

Omg, ça vient d'empirer! Je l'ai juste allumé à l'instant pour voir cette histoire de bouton, et il déconne complètement!!! La voix n'arrête pas de répéter la même chose, les chansons vont et viennent toute seules sans qu'on ne touche à quoi que ce soit, ça avance tout seul dans la musique (ça se met en accéléré), je deviens dingue!
Je crois qu'en effet, le bouton sur le côté qui gère les fonctions (pause, avance, recule, accélère) a un sacré faux contact! Il ne fonctionne plus du tout!


----------

